# Wolfenbüttel/Oderwald



## Zete (29. September 2007)

Hat jemand Lust auf gemeinsame MTB Touren ab Wolfenbüttel/ Oderwaldparkplatz oder andere Treffpunkte/ Touren.


----------



## crasher-mike (30. September 2007)

Dienstags, Donnerstags und Samstag starten die Unisportler an
der Sporthallle in der Beethovenstrasse in BS.

Di und Do sind aber inoffizielle Termine und werden meißt über den
Mailverteiler vorher abgesprochen.

Kannst dich ja mal an Steffen wenden.


http://www.unisport.tu-bs.de/binary/download/Sportprogramm0708.pdf (seite 57)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (2. Oktober 2007)

Auch wenn ich nicht Steffen heisse - der Dienstags Termin ist (im Sommersemester) ziemlich offiziell.


----------



## salzbrezel (2. Oktober 2007)

> der Dienstags Termin ist (im Sommersemester) ziemlich offiziell.



Ab Oktober (also jetzt) ist der Dienstagstermin nicht mehr, also nur noch Samstags um 11 Uhr.

Gruß...


----------



## E430 (10. Juni 2009)

@Zete
Hallo, gibt es denn gut Trails im Oderwald?
Ich fahre da öffters vorbei und würde gerne mal den Wald erkunden.


----------



## buttonmaker (30. August 2011)

Hey Leute,

da ich mein Training mal wieder intensivieren möchte, suche ich  inbesondere für Werktags (nach Feierabend) einen Trainingspartner für  regelmäßige Runden. Bei den Feierabendrunden sollte der Spaß im  Vordergrund stehen, jedoch dicht gefolgt vom kontinuierlichen  Training............
Starten sollten die Runden optimalerweise in Wolfenbüttel oder im nahen südlichen Wolfenbütteler Umland.

Grüße und bis bald

Bjoern


----------

